# GeForce 8800GT compatibility with Dell Inspiron 530



## alessior (Jan 23, 2008)

I recently purchased a Dell Inspiron 530 computer and i am waiting for it to be shipped. These are the specs.

Inspiron 530 Intel® Core2 Q6600 Quad-Core (8MB L2 cache,2.4GHz,1066FSB)

Memory 4GB Dual Channel DDR2 SDRAM at 667MHz- 4DIMMs

Video Card Integrated Intel Graphics Media Accelerator 3100

Hard Drive 500GB Serial ATA Hard Drive (7200RPM) w/DataBurst Cache

Operating System Genuine Windows® XP Home Edition, English


I called Dell technical support and asked them if the new video card i purchased would work in my new system. they told me my power supply was like 250 watts or 300 watts or something. To be honest i couldnt understand them very well. i said that on the geforce box it sais i need 400 watt minimum req. the dell representative said i should be fine installing it. and that the 250 isnt watts its 250 something else. i am probably mistaken. will i be able to use my new GeForce 8800 GT 512mb graphics card? Oh yea btw my computer does have PCI-Express enabled in it. Please can anyone help me?


----------



## Compiler (Oct 11, 2006)

Buying a PC from a rep who doesn't even KNOW what they are selling or supporting?

Dell has been using 300/305watt PSU for their standard PCs for years. Here are your stats:
http://www.dell.com/content/product...ndt_53x?c=us&cs=19&l=en&s=dhs&~tab=bundlestab

Unlike the previous DELLS - at least you can fit PCIe gaming cards into the cases. (Thank intel for that screw up) But if you try to powerup that 8800GT with a 300watt PSU, you run a high risk of damaging the PSU... Perhaps a TOP end 300watter can handle it, but that is really pushing it.

You should get a 450~500watt PSU for $60~90. then you can use the 8800GT. Please let us know how that goes! It'll help us to KNOW if it works for you that it can work for others.

This one is nice for $70: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817153052

note: You will have lots of cables everywhere, do your best.


----------



## alessior (Jan 23, 2008)

thank you so much man. It has already been shipped so i should receive it any day now. i will tell everyone how it goes.


----------



## alessior (Jan 23, 2008)

oh one more thing. apparently dell makes their cases a different size so its more difficult to upgrade the PSU. do you know which PSU's will fit?


----------



## Compiler (Oct 11, 2006)

Well - like I said - this is a rather new ATX design they are using. The previous 52x series where a bit tighter with the stupid BTX design. The newer 530 - I see only 1 photo on the net of its inside... Dell used to show the insides, but not anymore.

The HD-Bays could be a problem - if both are filled due to the size of the 8800 card.

A standard size ATX (not long) PSU should work... Sometimes the bigger the PSU 500+ watt units tend to be a bit longer. So a good 400~450watt should keep the size down. I installed a thermaltake 430 into an Compaw a few years ago, it was a tight fit. The concern is if DELL still uses custom non-standard SLOT-clips for the PSU. That'll be for YOU to find out... PLEASE let us know.

Last year, a guy was helpful for giving us info on the 52x cases and allowed us to help others with the same problems. he had to FORCE the PSU into the case and bend some metal. So, when you get the new 530 in, let us know how everything works and if possible take some digital photos and upload them.... Details shows before / after - how well the 8800GT fits inside the case... if having 2 HDs will block the 8800gt. How the PSU fits, etc.


----------



## Compiler (Oct 11, 2006)

So... how did this PC work out with the PSU/graphics card combo?


----------



## alessior (Jan 23, 2008)

works great. at first it was hard fitting all the wires into the case from the PSU. Dell also straps the wires down to the case so i actually needed to snip the wires off the old psu to get it out. but once it was all set up and i put the graphics card in it worked great.

edit: oh yea btw. i went with a 700 watt OCZ power supply. very nice. and i suggest you guys grab one if your upgrading PSUs.


----------



## Compiler (Oct 11, 2006)

That is good. Hey, if you could.... would you post some pics on how things fit in?

Also, mark this thread as solved. So if someone else has a question like yours - they'll know that there maybe an answer here. If you can show pics too, that would be even better. I am curious about the space limitations with as dual-slot video card.

Did the Dell 53x power supply have a "SLOT" to lock into the case... older Dell PSUs were "custom".


----------

